# For our Fearless Leader...



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Now that the rush is over -- here's a little something to make Larry smile...
(And we all wondered about his "Day Job!")

BOO!   
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Running Halloween Forum is...*

*a dangerous job -- or so it seems for our poor Larry....*


----------

